
Show HN: A Parse Clone on Kickstarter - dabodmb
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/clintjohnson/parsenext-an-easy-migration-to-a-parse-style-platf
======
azevedomarti
We have launched one similar too. Check it out here: [http://parse-
hosting.com](http://parse-hosting.com). We will reimplement the push
notification and welcome emails.

------
cool_penguins
Honest question.

Why do we need so many Parse clones now? Don't the dozen or so alternatives
(Firebase, Kinvey, Couchbase just to name a few) fill the gap left open by
Parse?

